# "Todo List" in guide



## Diacritical (Jan 10, 2003)

This has to be a repeat, but I did not see it -- and now that I have a TiVo with multiple tuners, I know how much this would help.

The guide should have some indication when something is already scheduled to be recorded. There should be four types of indications as well:


manually scheduled
season pass
wish list
TiVo suggestion

This would be an enormous improvement. I would suggest highlighting scheduled shows, and adding an icon for each type:


a "hand" for manually scheduled
a "star" for a "wish list" show
a "ticket" for a "season pass"
a "thumbs up" for a TiVo suggestion

Thoughts? If I could hack the interface, this is the first change I would make.

-- D


----------

